# Java Moss plant food?



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

I was wondering if anyone can tell me what is the best plant food for java moss? or the lighting? mine is color changing a little to a light brown.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

After a period of time some will die off and new will grow in its place. As for lighting, any will do as its not a fast grower and requires very little. Ferts are not necessary but if you want one (whether it be for the future when you add more variety of plants, or if you want to try learning fertilizer routine basics now), Tropica's Master Grow is a good fert along with Seachems Flourish.


----------



## guppycat (Jan 21, 2005)

hi simpte: thank you for the info.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Glad we could help.


----------

